# CPC-A, CPC-H-A Looking for employment in Central Indiana



## hollyeustice

Thanks all for viewing and for your assistance! Mission accomplished, I have found and accepted a position on 9-19-2008. 
______________________________________________________________

Hello Fellow AAPC Members,

I have recently been apprentice certified by AAPC for both CPC and CPC-H. I am finding it difficult to find my first break into this new career. I am asking for your help. If your office has an opening or if you know of one, please forward my resume to the appropriate people. I have put some of the contents of my resume below.

I will be moving once I obtain employment, so distance is not a factor for me.

Thank you for your assistance!
Holly Eustice
__________________________________________________ _______________
*
Holly Eustice, CPC-A, CPC-H-A, CBCS, MOS*
235 East Venoy, Indianapolis, IN 46227 ▪ 317-370-8060 ▪ holly@hollyanne.org

*Objective*

To obtain a coding, billing, or auditing position in an organization dedicated to quality and first class service to internal and external customers

*Professional Skills*


Medical office administration, check in/out procedures, scheduling, co-payment collection, HIPAA Law
Medicare (A/B/C/D), Medicaid, Tricare, Blue Cross/Blue Shield, Champ VA, Workman's Comp, HMO's
ICD-9-CM diagnosis coding utilizing all appropriate rules
Appropriate coding rules for CPT procedures; CPT and HCPCS modifiers
Coding from dictated reports utilizing ICD-9-CM Volumes I through III, CPT-4, HCPCS
Skilled in various computer operating systems and software applications; MOS Certified-Word / Excel
Excellent time management and project management skills
Knowledgeable in laboratory and government regulations
Forward-thinking customer service skills 
Technical documentation, training, solution development, detail orientation

*Education*
_
New Horizons Computer Learning Center_, Carmel, IN ▪ Currently enrolled
Attained CPC-A, CPC-H-A, CBCS and MOS Certifications 

_Erie Community College_, Williamsville, NY ▪ 1993 ▪ AAS Degree in Medical Laboratory Technology
American Society for Clinical Pathology for Medical Laboratory Technician (ASCP-MLT)	

_SUNY College of Technology at Canton_, Canton, NY ▪ 1988 ▪ AAS Degree in Veterinary Technology

*Professional History*

Professional history consists of various positions including Administrator/Manager, Documentation Specialist, Customer Care Support Specialist, Technical Specialist, Trainer, and Supervisor

*Responsibilities and Areas of Expertise*

File management and retrieval; processing/managing physical/electronic documentation
Database management
Client/vendor relations
Training/development; staff management (including work-flow management and annual reviews)
Writing and validation of training guides, technical advisories, and troubleshooting guides
Working in an in-bound call center / technical support environment 
Statistical analysis and audits of daily reports/products
Active participation in the writing and validation of standard operating procedures
Participation in audits by the FDA, New York State Department of Health, OSHA and other agencies
Participation with the Diversity Committee for the New York-Penn Region of the American Red Cross
Successful completion of several management, training, and regulatory courses
Quality control of equipment and products
Web design; technical support and troubleshooting

Administrator/Manager ▪ Millennium Trailers, Indianapolis, IN ▪ 2007 to 2008
Documentation Specialist/Librarian ▪ Computer Task Group (CTG), Indianapolis, IN ▪ 2006 to 2007
Owner/Operator ▪ Reflection Web Design, Fortville, IN ▪ 2003 to 2006
Software Support Specialist ▪ Roche Diagnostics, Indianapolis, IN ▪ 2001 to 2006
Technical Specialist/Customer Care Specialist ▪ Roche Diagnostics, Indianapolis, IN ▪ 1998 to 2001
Product Release Supervisor/Trainer ▪ American Red Cross, Buffalo, NY ▪ 1995 to 1998

Additional positions held include Manufacturing Technician, Veterinary Technician and Research Technician

*Community Service*
_
Toastmasters International _▪ 2004 – Present 
Current Vice President of Education for Pioneer Club #17
Past District Officer, President, VP, Lt. Gov. of Marketing, and Webmaster of several clubs & District 11

_Fortville Skate Park Committee_
(Past) Chairperson; handled all legal and administrative aspects of running a non-profit organization


----------

